# 75G planted by Overfloater....



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I finally got my 75G setup. All the plants and fish are transferred from my 40G breeder. Still waiting for it to fill in quite a bit.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Great way to start out, what are you using for lighting? Is the 40 gallon still up and running?


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

great start. Your Ammania is going to have more leg room here  why is the substrate looking blue? Kind of cool though.


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks like a great start, Bob! Can't wait to see it grow!


----------



## depthC (Oct 9, 2003)

Looks great, very clean look also.  

Andrew


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice crisp shot of a good lookin' tank!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

The lighting is only about 100W of NO fluoroescents right now. I have more lighting on the way, but so far the plants are taking the light reduction quite well. The 40G has been taken down and I'll most likely auction the tank off locally. I wish I could set it up but I just don't have room. :icon_roll 

The ammannia will have lots more room and I'm sure it will appreciate it. I finally have the room to increase it's mass. The substrate is actually black. I haven't set the manual white balance on my camera so some colors can appear a bit off.


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2004)

what are the dimensions on that 75 gallon?

Looks good.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

48x18x20... standard AGA 75.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

It's been a month and things have not gone too well. The only positive aspect was an upgrade in lighting, bumping me to just shy of 4 WPG. My nice large stand of Rotala 'green' almost died off due to a lack of light. What you see is all that is left. My ammannia has stunted pretty badly and algae has cropped up. I am running too lean on my ferts I think. I'm going to increase my dosing but it will be at least a month before I see any noticeable improvement.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Is that java moss around either side of the anubias? Look great from that distance by the way. I don't see any algae.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow, it looks soo much different!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Love the Marimo balls!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

The left side of the anubias has some pelia and a branch with java moss. On the right are several java moss "cakes" I made that are coming along nicely. Algae is light, only a bit of green hair algae. The marimos are new. I picked them up at the local auction for $6. I'm not sure what I am going to do with them but they will probably be removed when I have enough plant to take their place.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

A few new pictures. Some species have been removed and a few of the current species have def iciencies I'm working on. I will be replacing the brilliant rasboras and neons with a large number of harlequin rasboras. As always comments are welcome.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

:icon_eek: Looking good! No, wait...looking great! Any plans for the right side?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm going to let the glosso grow over on the right side. I am going to keep the blyxa in the tank but I may move it.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Bob the tank is taking on a good look. I think if you can get the blyxa to take off and hit its potential and let the glosso spread to that side and fill in around some mature blyxa's it would look beautiful. Maybe a nice branch or two for some hardscape in the right ?
Nice fern mountain and pelia (bless your patience) ! roud:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Buck, I do have a few branches in my storage tank. 
what type of placement were you thinking?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Looks great! I am curious, what is the ribbed hose and equipment left of the java fern. At first I thought it was a heater with some kind of protective foam or such. Is it an intake for a cannister filter?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I would just stand up 2 or 3 branches , depending on size , in the center of the blyxa's in the corner. And maybe lay another long thin one down in the future glosso bed. Nothing to heavy looking in the wood , but some nice delicate and long dark branches. The thinner the better. As I was looking at the photo some more I hate to say it but I really think your fern mountain would do you better in the left corner to slope the tank to the right and just let the glosso run wild for a low lush lawn effect in the right. The fish you want will love the open space and look good cruising over the glosso. 
It looks like the mountain may be getting ready for a trim, you could start a smaller hill of ferns with the trimmings to replace the big one there now. For example, if you look at the photo you can see a dark line half way down the mountain...try and picture the lower half "staying" there while having the large one all the way in the left corner. Beautiful ferns Bob , actually all your plants are very healthy but Im a sucker for nice ferns. roud:

I would even consider dividing your narrow leafs into smaller clusters and tucking them in behind those lovely anubias in a row to feather the front edge of the reds. It may soften the edges a bit... 

My 2 cents :icon_bigg 

Love the tank Bob...


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Buck, thanks for the ideas. They are appreciated however I think the tank will be taking a sharp turn slightly. I nabbed some nice zebra rock from a local stone supplier and I'm going to give an Iwagumi setup a shot. I think the rasboras will like the extra swimming room and I want to lower the maintenenace on the tank. 

BTW: As per my other thread I picked up some harlequin rasboras for the tank. I bought all they had which equated to 21 and will probably grab another 20-30.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is a picture of the first 21 rasboras of my school and the stone I picked up.

The stones are called "Zebra One Man Boulders." These stones are great. Their texture is amazing. They weighed in at a combined weight of 75lbs. At .23 cents/lb, that equated to about $17. They are very large. The major problem is trying to reduce their size. I bought a rather large chisel that I am going to try to use to try and "chisel" managable pieces off with. If anyone has any better ideas than chiseling, I'd definitely be interested. 

I am going to try to set the tank up on Sunday assuming I can get the rock pieces I desire.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I love that piece of stone in the second photo... why break it up ? That would look sweet placed in the tank just as it is shown in the pic ! roud:


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree with buck. If you had a couple more smaller matching stones, that would make a cool little outcropping.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

If you turned that second piece 90*CW, it would be a nice triangular shape. I wouldn't chisel it. I've also heard that stuff is called dragon rock (?)...Where did you get it from?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

You guy are forgetting how large these rocks are. The one in the second photo is about 15" wide. Also consider the weight. The large stone weighs about 45lbs. I'm not too sure of placing this weight in the tank. 

I bought the rock at a local stone supplier. I am not having any luck breaking this rock up. It breaks off in thin slabs similar to slate which completely ruins its character. I may end up throwing this beautiful rock out.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

If you got it from a stone supplier then he has the means to cut it. Shouldnt cost much for that. Just explain what you are looking for and they can normally do it. They can probably shave the weight down without losing its character.
Either that or you just have to take a gamble with one strong smack with a 10lb slegde and pray it cracks in the right spot.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

If my memory serves me correctly, Jay Luto used plastic egg crate on the bottom of his 75G cichlid aquarium to help distribute the weight of all the stone he used.

That might be a consideration to help with some of the weight, Bob.

Mike


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Well I have been reading up and I think the weight will not be a problem, however composition is. I was really excited about redoing the tank tomorrow but I only have these two stones right now and I don't think it will look good with only these two. Though the larger stone has enough character to be a centerpiece, it still needs supporting rock placement.


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

Goodness those are large! That's wonderful progress. I love watching these tank diaries unfold on the forum. And is that java fern in the center? Looks beautiful. And yes, I totally dig the marimo balls. How much did you get them for???


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Overfloater said:


> Well I have been reading up and I think the weight will not be a problem, however composition is. I was really excited about redoing the tank tomorrow but I only have these two stones right now and I don't think it will look good with only these two. Though the larger stone has enough character to be a centerpiece, it still needs supporting rock placement.


Maybe you could split the smaller rock into two or three. That rock is gorgeous! I am jealous and yet inspired...

And sarah... your avatar is distracting. Some of us are trying to focus on plant discussions but your avatar is making me loose focus. :wink:


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

> And sarah... your avatar is distracting. Some of us are trying to focus on plant discussions but your avatar is making me loose focus.


LOL...I was thinking the same thing earlier.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I am going to try to split the smaller rock. Also I am going to return to the supplier and see if they can cut some the larger stones for me. I'll probably set it up next Sunday.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I have managed to chip off some appropriately sized stones from the large pieces I have. I tore down the tank tonight and setup the hardscape. Tomorrow I will do some more tweaking of the hardscape, clean the tank, finish sloping the substrate, and finally plant the tank. 

Right now it is looking like relatively few species of plant will be introduced. Glossostigma, blyxa japonica, monoselenium, elatine, and narrow-leaf java fern. 

In a month or so it should be grown in enough to show.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Pictures! Bob we must see the photos of the initial rock set up!  

Mike


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I agree with the frog. Bring on the setup photos!

Can't wait...
Brian.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Just chiming in to say I'm following your progress and enjoying your tank.

Looking forward to your next move. We're watching!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I wil try to get some pictures of the hardscape up tonight. I have little experience with iwagumi and even less natural talent, be forewarned. :tongue:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

A small progression of the last few days. My first iwagumi setup is alright but not spectacular. If you guys have any suggestions I still have more stone, alternanthera, a. nana, and monoselenium. If I don't use these plants they will be going in the trash.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

-Don't trash the plants!! Let us all buy them 

-The rock scape is akward. I think the large stone should be moved towards a side, and it would help if the transition between stone and substrate were softened. Try to adjust the stones so that they don't simply jut out of the substrate, but affix them into the substrate at angles that suggest a smooth flow from one to the other. Placing smaller stones right up against the bases of larger ones can help smoothen the transitions as well, creating the illusion that looks as if pieces of the rock have broken off and settled next to the large rock, and then pounded into the substrate. If these smaller rocks are stacked or piled smoothly, it can add to this idea of gradual transition. The smaller rocks are easy to tie moss to as well. Also, it looks strange if the rocks point straight up. Take into account that the eye follows the line created by the angle of the stone.

This tank has a lot of potential yes . . .


----------



## billionzz (Jul 9, 2003)

What is your substrate, it looks to uniform in size to be eco?

Bill


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Bob - I too know next to nothing about iwagumi. I've read a couple articles from Amano, and that's about it. The sense I had after looking at his rock layouts was that the rocks in a given tank all tended to face and lean in a given direction, leaving me with the impression that they'd been there for a long time battling the elements (wind, water, etc.). It reminded me of something I'd see on a shoreline. I don't quite get that same sense looking at your rock layout. With the rocks largely "facing" the front of the tank, I don't get that same perspective. Perhaps you could turn the rocks to point at one of the front corners of the tank. I also thought the big, middle rock might do better offset a bit.

Certainly not an expert opinion, so take it for what it's worth!
Brian.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Well I agree that you all have valid points, however, I don't have the time to redo the tank at this point. I am far too busy with school therefore I am going to let it grow in and in the meantime I will try to get a few more zebra rocks to use when I change the rockscape in a few months. 

The substrate is 3M Colorquartz.


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

i think the rock setup looks best from the sideview that you posted. Maybe you can work on shifting that for the front view instead. Basically it's just too uniform from the front. But it will look nice one it's all grown in either way.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

What an amazing change, first of all your hardscape looks great! I would leave it as it is and let the plants fill in and you will have a nice tank. Although I would have hairgrass around the stones and then glossostigma covering the rest of the tank.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

With the way the rocks are positioned I get the impression of a stone temple more than a mountain scape, which is kinda cool in its own right. 

I think once it fills in it'll look great.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Initially one of my biggest complaints to myself was the largest stone being almost directly in the center, but after I looked at it for awhile, it didn't bother me as much. Its placement is certainly not perfect and might be considered only slightly good. 

I think hairgrass would look great around all of the rocks with glosso on the outer perimeter. Great suggestion. I have had problems growing hairgrass in the past, possibly because of my water values but I may give it another shot down the road.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I really think the look will work if you keep it as an "island" and keep both sides of the tank short and lush with the glosso. If you try planting stems left or right of the outer most stones then the effect will disappear. 

I love the center island scapes, dont change it !! roud:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Buck that is my plan for the time being... "Mountain peaks bursting through glosso..."


----------



## travdawg (Mar 16, 2005)

That monolithic hardscape is dead sexah! I think its beautiful with just the rocks & black SS. hehe


----------



## donaldbyrd (Jun 8, 2005)

i really like the rocks looking forward to seeing them offset with some plants


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm having some minor GW issues due to a heavily reduced plant load but it is filling in nicely.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Filling in well but still needs work.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Its amazing how different it looks in only 3 weeks with a thickening bed of glosso Bob... simplicity at its finest !


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

That is lookin' sweet. Well done, Bob!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Thought everyone might like to see what I see when I'm sitting on the couch. The lighting is in it's shutdown phase and only 2 gro-lux bulbs are on hence it's a bit dim.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

It looks nice bob, the computer screen is drawing my attention than the tank. Should of turned it off!  did you think about getting a background for that tank?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

It was a candid shot so I didn't worry about the PC. I had a background on it for awhile but took it off when I redid the tank. I am going to pick up some more paper for the back soon so it will have a background soon.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Really coming along, Bob!

That 75G has been through a couple of incarnations and every one of them has been gorgeous! roud: 

Mike


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Last incarnation before the glosso was uprooted and replanted.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Nobody has any comments eh... well I guess I can take this as either A) It's too hideous to comment on or B) it can't be improved... It's probably not the latter so in that case.. you guys are hurting my feelings


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Super healthy growth!! Looks great!!

I might add some crypts at the base of the rock to break up the green. It is very green!!!

Great work!!

jB


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Nice rocks, nice tank. What was the substrate?


----------



## shuks (Jul 10, 2005)

I like the all green look, it's exactly what I'm going for. All difrent shades of green, form bright to semi dark. No red, no yello or anything like that. IMHO the all bright green look is very appealing, and I think your tank is beautifull


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Beautiful, Bob, except the triangular shape of the rock looks a bit strange.
Let's see how long you can keep the nice bed of glosso :icon_bigg Most of us eventually gave up.


----------



## audiotaylor (Apr 2, 2004)

shalu said:


> Let's see how long you can keep the nice bed of glosso :icon_bigg Most of us eventually gave up.


Does glosso require some sort of maintainance to keep it nice or something? Ive tried a couple attempts and lost it to algae; is that usually the reason? I dont mean to hijack your thread Bob, your tank is very cool. 
-David


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Jason: Good suggestion. I'm trying to keep the tank down to minimal species at this time however.

Turtle: The substrate is Black Colorquartz.

As far as the glosso is concerned, yes it is a PITA. I just replanted. It takes about a 5 weeks for it to grow in as you see in the picture. Then if I crank the lighting down I can get about 1-2 weeks of "beautiful tank" before I have to rip it out and start over again. 

I am considering giving hairgrass a shot in the future to ease my maintenance. Ease of maintenance is one of the reasons my only fast grower is the glosso. The other two species are slow growing, I haven't touched them yet. 

I have been doing the plants for awhile now and I'm becoming too lazy to do lots of maintenance. I need something low maintenance but beautiful.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a shot I liked. I like green. roud:


----------



## Sven (Dec 3, 2002)

Great aquascape, look gorgeous.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

You in Key Largo Bob?

jB


----------



## zig (Jun 4, 2005)

I think the glosso looks great, so healthy looking, i have hairgrass in my tank as a foreground, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis it grows really slowly, im useing 3 WPG and EI, and its still taking weeks to fully cover in, but nearly there, i dont think you will find it as lush green as the glosso but its easy maintainence and looks pretty cool, bit of a wild look about it, if you do go hairgrass its worth spending a few hours in the beginning teaseing the strands out before you plant them, it grows quicker that way rather than putting a clump in together.

But i like your tank, maybe a couple more plants in there, but i like it roud:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Jason Baliban said:


> You in Key Largo Bob?
> 
> jB



Nah just regular Largo


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Overfloater said:


> Nah just regular Largo


I was asking cause i just drove through key largo two weeks ago. I would have liked to stop in and see your tank in person  . Of course this doesnt matter now because you dont live in key largo. HAHAHAHAH

jB


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I love green too ... roud: 
Careful...it looks like your glosso is trying to take over the blyxa...


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

The java has multiplied as you can see. This is good news as it helps fill the tank in. I am down to three species which is good because it makes the tank very low maintenance. I only replant the glosso every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

That's a nice lookin' tank there, Bob. It grew in very nicely. Good job!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Great tank, I would love to see you rip apart that glosso again! the rooting looks so sweet!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Great tank, I would love to see you rip apart that glosso again! the rooting looks so sweet!



That isn't too far off... probably a few weeks. The blyxa is also doing very well as you can see. I don't think it's hard to grow, I haven't done anything special. Though I'm sure high light and lots of CO2 helps.


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Nicely done, but somehow I think the grouping of plants makes it look too balanced.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I actually like the symmetry a lot. Are there shrimp in there? Good tank to view shrimp crawling around on the island.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Urkevitz said:


> I actually like the symmetry a lot. Are there shrimp in there? Good tank to view shrimp crawling around on the island.


There are several ghost shrimp, that reproduce and keep their "colony" going. There are also quite a few cherry shrimp in there. The fish keep the shrimp in check though. No problems with overpopulation. I also don't have any problems with gammarus shrimp like I do in my tank that has no fish. Those things are like a plague!


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Bob - I love the look of that tank! So open, but with a really, really nice carpet of glosso. Wow.

IMO that overhead shot was really needed to show just how nice that glosso looks. Most tank shots seem to be level with the middle of the tank. But the reality is few tanks are set up where the middle of the tank is eye-level. So what we take pictures of, is not what most people see in person. For you that's great!

I assume that means the average person walking into see your tank looks a bit down at the tank, getting a good view of how beautiful that carpet really is! Great stuff. roud:


----------



## Owen (Aug 27, 2005)

Is this:










B. japonica?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It is.

Mike


----------



## zephyr (Jun 14, 2005)

loving your design ! ive browsed these forums for a long time and this scape is one of my favourites ! KEEP EM GOIN ! roud:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes Owen that is Blyxa.. and nice crop BTW  



Thanks for all the comments. As soon as I improve my photography skills you will see how the tank looks to me. :icon_bigg


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow it's been awhile since I updated. Here is the tank as it stands... IMO the layout is much better though obviously it is hard to see :wink: 

I went a little heavy on the ferts earlier in the week to try to get some faster growth out of the glosso. This is the result... I am having some problems with my CO2 also. These problems will be corrected shortly.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I do like the layout and those are some serious ferns ! roud:


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Gee, I'm not sure which I'm impressed more by... how it appears the tank would look if we could actually _get a good look _ at it! Or you inspirational optimism and confidence in the face of adversity! roud:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes Buck the ferns are quite huge. I have a few bunches in my smaller tank that I will be bringing to the meeting in Orlando this weekend. They grow quite fast under my conditions... I throw sizeable clumps out every Sunday.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I love the new layout, the rocks look perfect.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I love it . . . T-T *tears of appreciation*


----------



## robitreef (Nov 21, 2003)

Overfloater,

Is this the third time that you have rescaped the tank within a year? Do you plan on keeping it stable for any long period of time, before aquascaping again? I have a reef in addition to a planted tank, and I know that a reef gets better with age and stability, so maybe the same holds true for a planted tank(?). Either way, I do like the layouts that you have posted.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

robitreef said:


> Overfloater,
> 
> Is this the third time that you have rescaped the tank within a year? Do you plan on keeping it stable for any long period of time, before aquascaping again? I have a reef in addition to a planted tank, and I know that a reef gets better with age and stability, so maybe the same holds true for a planted tank(?). Either way, I do like the layouts that you have posted.


I have rescaped several times... I don't know exactly how many. Sometimes it's hard not to rescape, but you may have a point.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Present day tank.... 

I hacked out quite a bit of my left Java bush in order to plant some stems that are actually growing for a change.. quite well surprisingly. You can see Pogostemon Stellata and one stem of L. Aromatica. Behind the rock are three stems of P. Stellata 'broadleaf'. 

Still working on my photography...


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Your tank is taking its shape, looking great so far. Thanks for the blyxa, but somehow some of the leaves are beginning to melt but I hope it'll bounce back within a week or so as I continue to start dosing my ferts.


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

wow, i really like the japonica and the black angels are really working on


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Great job, Bob! roud: 

I like the rock placement much better!

Mike


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Very nice, Bob! That's how I've always wanted my blue background to look. To me, it looks like the sky with a natural looking landscape in front. Ah...some day!


----------



## ching4ever (Feb 17, 2005)

great tank!! i love the placement of the ferns. good job!!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. I always appreciate them, but I appreciate criticism just as much... :wink: 

Even though the water is clearer than it appears in the photos I think it could still be a little better. In an effort to clutter the inside of my stand I ordered a Coralife Turbotwist 3X. Should arrive early next week and I'll fire it up. 

So you guys think my stone placement is much improved?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Hooked up the Turbo Twist last night. Lethal doses of radiation work your magic.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Bob, the tank is looking great!! I like U-scape!! Nice transition with the midground too!! And that blue background works really well with the plants you have and your angels! 

What in the world do you need the UV for??? Things look fine to me roud:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I could get by without the UV but my birthday just passed and I picked up a new toy


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Well it's been about 3 days and this things has really cleared my water up. It's quite amazing. 

I have some plants coming to get some color into that space behind and to the left of the large stone. Should be a nice addition. 

Will be sure to post an updated pic soon.


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

Your tank looks great
You said the substrate is 3M Colorquartz correct? Where would I find that? Did you order it online somewhere? Does it come in other colors?

mike


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I bought it from a local building supplier. If you go to the 3M website, you can find a dealer.


----------



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think it looks much better now that you changed the hard scape around


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

After I received some new plants to try to add some color to the tank, I have had mixed results (as expected), which prompted me to do something I have been thinking about for awhile. Trying to cut my tap with RO.

There is a drinking water dispenser right around the corner from my house. You don't even have to get on the road and round trip time is less than 5 minutes.  It does 8 stage filtration, according to the sign, including RO and DI. 

I have had good growth with the Aromatica and some others, however the Glandulosa is showing no signs of wanting to grow. This is the plant I was most interested in so this is a problem.  

I grabbed 40 gallons to do my WC with today and managed to reduce my hardness quite a bit. Here are the stats:

TAP kH 9 gH 19

RO kH 1 gH 1

TANK (after RO cut) kH 5 gH 7

All values are in german degrees. 

I have softened the water quite a bit as you can see. I had no idea my gH was so high from the tap! 

The water has taken a definite downturn (like it wasn't ever bad) around here since they started adding megadoses of chlorine to "clean the system" a few weeks ago. Our water smells like a pool full of rotten eggs (sulfer), and who knows what else is in there that you can't smell. 

Anyway I may try to drop the gH down to 4 or so tomorrow. Hopefully this will alleviate my problems growing certain plants. I hope at least once person made it all the way through this post and that it may help them someday.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I added 10 more gallons of RO and for some reason the gH remained at 7. The kH however dropped to 4. I'm going to leave it be and see what happens. 

When christmas comes around I have another 2x55W AHS kit and also 6 GE 9325K bulbs under the tree waiting to go in.  Can't wait...


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Well my impatience has reared it's ugly head again.

I got lazy and working with the RO even for such a short time was becoming a hassle. I ditched what was not growing well leaving me basically with the L. Aromatica and Stellata Broadleaf. These two plants are flourishing despite my rock hard water. 

I spent some Christmas money on a nice piece of wood from the LFS. It was pricey too at $75 but I love it. And of course I had to manipulate the tank. 

Above you see a shot with the moonlights I installed. Keep in mind that this is a 4 second exposure. I will post a day shot soon.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Current incarnation of the tank. No idea why the substrate looks sloped, but it is indeed flat.

I am hoping to boost the color of the Aromatica. I have 330 PC watts over the tank and 4 of the 6 bulbs are 9325K. I have been running an abbreviated photoperiod for the last several months. Only 9 hours with significantly less at full blast. I have bumped the photoperiod to 11 hours with 10 hours at the full 330W.

Any tips for boosting Aromatica's color? I have a few stems which color up nicely but the rest seem to stay pretty mellow.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow Bob, thats quite a blyxa farm you have! I still have the blyxa that you sent me a while ago, check out my journal to see its condition. 

From what I know you should have high light, good amount of KNO3 to keep plants healthy but not too much that it'll take the colors away from them, and lastly iron.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> Current incarnation of the tank. No idea why the substrate looks sloped, but it is indeed flat.
> 
> ...


First, looks really nice. I like the wood and the color of the 9325K is real warm on the top left of the bogwood. And I like minimalist tanks, something a newbie like myself can't even begin to contemplate.

I believe the slope distortion is the result of a thing called "convergence" in photography. If a slightly to ultra wide lens is pointed up at skyscrapers, even slightly, when taking a picture, the buildings on the left will converge toward the center and those on the right will converge towards the right. The more its pointed up the greater the convergence. If pointed down at an object the opposite will happen. Its a perspective distortion inherent in wide angle optics. 

The way to eliminate/minimalize it is to shoot totally straight on, neither from above or below the tank, so that the plane of the sensor, or film, is parallel to the object being captured. But I personally like the effect convergence gives a picture, even if its bit untrue.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Bob, I like that new scape! Kinda Amanoesque - open space, good focal point. Looks good!

Do you know where you want to take it? Grow out the Aromatica a bit? I just hope what ever you do, you leave the right side of the tank very open as it is now. IMO that looks really cool!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

scolley said:


> Hey Bob, I like that new scape! Kinda Amanoesque - open space, good focal point. Looks good!
> 
> Do you know where you want to take it? Grow out the Aromatica a bit? I just hope what ever you do, you leave the right side of the tank very open as it is now. IMO that looks really cool!


I am going to grow out the Aromatica and fill in the empty space. The right side will remain open. I like the open space and the angels are getting bigger now and appreciate the extra swimming room. 

I willconcentrate on coloring up the Aromatica for now.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## chris76424 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Nice*

VERy nice setup


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

Bob, I am impressed you have done so many scenes and they all look good. I even like the ones where half of the tank is empty. It would be cool imo to have a little path of something short going through the taller lawn as if it was a path to the mountain. Wow though, so many things and they all look great. With hard water too, I am glad to know that can obviously work.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome to the rebirth of the planted 75G. 

The tank is reborn as an iwagumi setup with only hairgrass. It is about 5 weeks old and hairgrass has filled in about 50-60%. Unfortunately in 2 weeks I have to tear down the tank due to a move. It will be setup again at the new place with an identical stone and plant layout. I will be replacing the colorquartz with Aquasoil/Powersand/Tourmaline BC substrate.

I will post pics if I can.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Looking forward to it Bob! Seems you change layouts about as often as anybody around here. Keeps it fun to watch how you'll surprise us next.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Betowess said:


> Looking forward to it Bob! Seems you change layouts about as often as anybody around here. Keeps it fun to watch how you'll surprise us next.


Ha, yes, well I am trying to get away from that.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I am looking at some schooling fish for the tank. Originally I had considered Bororas Maculatus, however I am also thinking about Serpae Tetras or possibly Tiger Barbs.


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Nice and simple. I think green neon tetras would do the trick..


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

Man I wish you had some S grade CRS to put in there. With that light green grass grwoing in the dark sub with those great looking rocks, CRS would contrast SO well.

Is your spraybar on the side panel of the tank? Good trick on semi hiding the bar


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Very cool Bob!! Are you going to be able to move it with any of the 'scape intact? Probably not. I guess it would be too heavy/dangerous to try that. You've got the minimalist thing happening.:thumbsup:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

THead: Thanks for the tip. I'll look into the green neons. 

Ryzilla: Yes that is the spraybar/intake on the right side. Along with my Mighty Mamoto diffuser. I wanted to make the tank as clean as possible so I took the Amano equipment approach.

Betowess: Unfortunately, I will be tearing the tank down in a few weeks when I move. I will set it up with the same layout though.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Well it's been a few months since I posted so I thought it was time for an update for the few who take an interest in my tank..  

As you can see I decided to modify my stone layout from the previous incarnation. I am using an ADA regimen including: AS, PS, Brighty K, and Green Brighty Step 1. The layout is three weeks old. 

So far I like it and I have been able to slightly improve my iwagumi layout skill, but I need lots of work. I only have this one tank so I don't get much practice.

I am going to let the tank grow in over the next few months but after that I am thinking of adding two large green stands of green rotala on both the left and right in order to draw the eye towards the valley more. Add a splash of red to color it up.

I am really jonesing for some stem plants both because I think they look good and are fun to play with and also because I want to see their growth in the AS. I hope I can resist mucking with the tank but I have a bad habit of impatience, as anyone who follows this thread can see. 

Anyway, comments are, of course welcome.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I love the layout of the Iwagumi rock and I like that you are heavier and more prominent on the right side. When it grows in you will have a very serene, natural looking tank, not like my enchanted forest of species...lol
I am looking everywhere for rock like that! I wish I could find it here.

Anyway, let us know how the ADA steps for ferts go. With a lightly planted tank I would be afraid of algae, but so many Amano tanks are similar there has to be a balance struck to keep it algae free.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

I think it looks very cool. I love that look...

I dont know what I like more your avatar or your tank.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Brilliant said:


> I think it looks very cool. I love that look...
> 
> I dont know what I like more your avatar or your tank.


You know, I've never known what that avatar is? I kind of thought it was a hand gun??

Hey Bob, what about some Cyperus helferi way in the back right to kind of hide the filter junk. I got some really nice C.helferi from Aqua spot and I really like it, though I don't like Aqua spot at all, but that's PM stuff. Or something like C. helferi which isn't too flashy or too fast growing.

I dig this tank.:thumbsup:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

avatar looks like a gun with horse hoofs....???


----------



## saint27 (Apr 27, 2006)

Does no one remember the Tranformers? That is Megatron the leader of the decepticons.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW! You're right. My mind didn't wander to that era...lol


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

You guys are making me feel my age...  Thanks for bailing me out Saint....

The tank seems to be going along well so far. Minimal algae except on the rocks. I am dosing the ADA ferts for 30 gallons of water. I may lean out the ferts a bit more to see if it helps with the algae.

Betowess: I like the Helferi idea but I want to mess around with some stem plants in the AS.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

You will all be very familiar with Megatron soon.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Brilliant said:


> You will all be very familiar with Megatron soon.


I'm not too sure about a live action movie.....


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Overfloater said:


> I'm not too sure about a live action movie.....


I hear yah...(Dukes of Hazzard was a let down)...but I will watch it for sure.

Did I mention that tank looks great  Trying to steer this ship back on topic lol. SOrry.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> You guys are making me feel my age...  Thanks for bailing me out Saint....
> 
> The tank seems to be going along well so far. Minimal algae except on the rocks. I am dosing the ADA ferts for 30 gallons of water. I may lean out the ferts a bit more to see if it helps with the algae.
> 
> Betowess: I like the Helferi idea but I want to mess around with some stem plants in the AS.



Talk about feeling one's age. How about being so old your only experience with transformers are seeing your nieces and nephews playing with the strange toys. 

Bob, If you want some cool stems,you might wanna talk to Fresh Newbie. She's going minimalist pretty soon and will be raoking some sweet species.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Bob..You definately have the scaping thing down pat! I thought the tank before tear down was amazing! Cant get more natural lookin than that. 

So ya gonna introduce some stem plants now? Will be watchin it fill in for sure!!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Well my birthday is coming up and it looks like I won't be able to get what I wanted initially due to a shortage of product. Instead I am thinking of swapping out the 75G for a 30G Oceanic cube. 

I like the tank dimensions and it fits the bill for several reasons. One of the most influential reasons being my desire to try MH lighting. I can get the tank/stand/MH for my birthday. This is an intriguing option for me because I can't afford to drop $600 to get MH over the 48" tank. 

BTW thanks for your support guys. It can be tough to follow my thread sometimes due to my impatience. If I decide to go with the cube (and it looks like a strong possibility) I will be sure to start a new thread that I will try to inject with a little more firm resolve


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Bob, Have you considered taking your AHS lights and making a two foot bank, then buying one MH for now. I'm assuming you have a 4x55 watt AHS setup. Just a crazy idea because your 75 with all the AS and Iwagumi scape is pretty awesome.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Betowess: I am going with the cube for sure. The 75G doesn't fit the new space it's in and my g/f is bugging me for something that fits better. I think it will work out fine. Looks like the tank and stand are going to cost $300 so that breaks my bank and will exclude the MH setup. I am going to try either 3 or 4 x55W over the tank. Should be plenty of light and I will pick up a nice MH setup at some point later.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I ended up going with a 37 Show instead. Gives me a bit more room :thumbsup:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Nice! Are you going Iwagumi again, but with a few stems?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Iwagumi for sure. I don't have any wood.  I am adding Rotala 'green' for the main backdrop, with a spash of red to be chosen at a later date. I am setting it up tomorrow and will take pics.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

The 37G tank is setup. Please forward to that thread.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/37999-overfloater-presents-oceanic-37g.html#post330673


----------

